# What do San Diego and Top Gear have in common?



## NumberTen (May 27, 2017)

I get the distinct impression from reading the SoCal Soccer forum that San Diego and Presidio are like the sole American made car on once a season on Top Gear.  Everybody hates it, except Richard Hammond, and everyone thinks to a joke.   
For all the clubs in San Diego, only a few are ever referenced.  There are more than just Albion, Surf and Nomads.  Occasionally you see SDSC mention.  I don't know the exact number of clubs in San Diego, but it has to be at least 50.  
So let's all get more threads going about San Diego and Presidio.


----------



## swilly858 (Jun 17, 2017)

NumberTen said:


> I get the distinct impression from reading the SoCal Soccer forum that San Diego and Presidio are like the sole American made car on once a season on Top Gear.  Everybody hates it, except Richard Hammond, and everyone thinks to a joke.
> For all the clubs in San Diego, only a few are ever referenced.  There are more than just Albion, Surf and Nomads.  Occasionally you see SDSC mention.  I don't know the exact number of clubs in San Diego, but it has to be at least 50.
> So let's all get more threads going about San Diego and Presidio.


There is great movement and strong Leadership going on over at SDFORCEFC. Our family has joined this great club.


----------



## Fact (Jun 17, 2017)

swilly858 said:


> There is great movement and strong Leadership going on over at SDFORCEFC. Our family has joined this great club.


Honeymoon phase for Kool-Aid drinking fool.  Yari is amazing, everyone else sucks.  The brothers joystick and don't control players nor parents.


----------



## Striker17 (Jun 17, 2017)

Ok come on @Fact Jose and Eric are quite amazing and much needed for a beautiful style of soccer. Two sides to every story now..


----------



## swilly858 (Jun 18, 2017)

Fact said:


> Honeymoon phase for Kool-Aid drinking fool.  Yari is amazing, everyone else sucks.  The brothers joystick and don't control players nor parents.


My son plays for the 2007 Force team. He is very happy and is learning the fundamentals of great soccer. The Kool-Aid part I can do without.


----------



## Fact (Jun 18, 2017)

swilly858 said:


> My son plays for the 2007 Force team. He is very happy and is learning the fundamentals of great soccer. The Kool-Aid part I can do without.


If you cheerlead in all caps on 3 different threads and are up in the middle of the night commenting, you've drank the Kool-Aid.  Make sure you have plenty of bumper stickers.

@Striker, the beautiful style of soccer does not include joysticking.  Have you ever heard them during games?  Compare them to GA who is now at Surf.  He accomplishes much more and without any noise pollution.


----------



## Striker17 (Jun 18, 2017)

True love Gabe. 
It's not cheerleading it's sticking up for someone who doesn't deserve to be discredited since he does a good job. 
Spare me - I played and have several who play. Don't be butt hurt because some one stood up to you attempting to mock them and what they have done


----------



## Striker17 (Jun 18, 2017)

San Diego has enough problem coaches- the Ocampo's aren't part of the systemic pollution of our system so maybe you should direct your ire to someone who is...
Dying to know who else you think is "bad".


----------



## Striker17 (Jun 18, 2017)

@swilly858 you are new here. It's nice to be so supportive of your team and coach. Keep an open mind and listen to everyone. I am glad you have found something that works for your family.


----------



## Fact (Jun 18, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> San Diego has enough problem coaches- the Ocampo's aren't part of the systemic pollution of our system so maybe you should direct your ire to someone who is...
> Dying to know who else you think is "bad".


Chester would have been a good coach if he was not lazy.  Everyone at Rebels now that Gabe is gone. Give Rebels a few years and their stock will drop along with its footwork.   N Kooiman.  I'll refrain from naming names on the boys side to preserve my id.


----------



## Striker17 (Jun 18, 2017)

Colin was old school.
I am surprised you aren't a fan of Ryan Marquez I have heard nothing but awesome things about him!
I hear you though- I just think we have a lot more really garbage coaches to blast than the brothers. At least they know soccer and can actually play. They can actually demo something


----------



## Striker17 (Jun 18, 2017)

PS sorry for not PM I didn't mean to hijack a thread


----------



## fantasyfutbol (Jun 18, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Ok come on @Fact Jose and Eric are quite amazing and much needed for a beautiful style of soccer. Two sides to every story now..





Striker17 said:


> True love Gabe.
> It's not cheerleading it's sticking up for someone who doesn't deserve to be discredited since he does a good job.
> Spare me - I played and have several who play. Don't be butt hurt because some one stood up to you attempting to mock them and what they have done


That must be some good KoolAid...speaking of butt hurt...you haven't mentioned Surf yet, what's taking so long???????


----------



## chargerfan (Jun 18, 2017)

swilly858 said:


> There is great movement and strong Leadership going on over at SDFORCEFC. Our family has joined this great club.


Is this Erik or Adrian? This is funny.


----------



## chargerfan (Jun 18, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> San Diego has enough problem coaches- the Ocampo's aren't part of the systemic pollution of our system so maybe you should direct your ire to someone who is...
> Dying to know who else you think is "bad".


True. San Diego has a lot of problem coaches. Most of the best ones are relegated to lower level teams because they care more about development than winning.


----------



## Fact (Jun 18, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> Is this Erik or Adrian? This is funny.


Don't forget Jose! Lol


----------



## Fact (Jun 18, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> True. San Diego has a lot of problem coaches. Most of the best ones are relegated to lower level teams because they care more about development than winning.


So true. Yari is 1 or my 2 favorite coaches in San Diego and I bet very few of you know him.  Gives the most amazing privates, worth every penny.

My other favorite was for my dd at Ulittle and I use to joke that I thought he lost money coaching given the time he spent on extra practices, his own equipment, perks for the kids and time away from his job. He is a great coach and you can tell he coaches for the love of the game and the kids.

I always say that the first thing you look for in a coach (especially at Ulittle) is a coach that has a big smile when he arrives at practice;  that way you know his heart is in the right place and he is coaching out of passion.


----------



## Striker17 (Jun 18, 2017)

Tell me about Yari! Would love to know more! 

lo





fantasyfutbol said:


> That must be some good KoolAid...speaking of butt hurt...you haven't mentioned Surf yet, what's taking so long???????


I ignored this guy was just told about this post
I feel bad for you man. Are you another Surf coach acting like a poster or just an obsessed parent? Either way sad for you man. I am quite thrilled with the people I know at Surf and the parents and Coaches I respect. You need to relax delusionfutbol lol


----------



## Striker17 (Jun 18, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> True. San Diego has a lot of problem coaches. Most of the best ones are relegated to lower level teams because they care more about development than winning.


Our favorite trolls are back I wonder if nodeal and the rest of the clown posse are guzzling that Tecate before the start to a hard work week? They have a tendency to escalate their stupidity the closer it comes to nighty night time. Ignore button activated.


----------



## chargerfan (Jun 18, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Our favorite trolls are back I wonder if nodeal and the rest of the clown posse are guzzling that Tecate before the start to a hard work week? They have a tendency to escalate their stupidity the closer it comes to nighty night time. Ignore button activated.


I'm sure someone is going to take that as a diss against surf and start on me. They are very sensitive about any criticism!


----------



## fantasyfutbol (Jun 19, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Tell me about Yari! Would love to know more!
> 
> lo
> 
> ...


----------



## Fact (Jun 19, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Tell me about Yari! Would love to know more!
> 
> Have your kid take a private or attend a practice and you will quickly understand. Great, hard working, fun and knows the game.  Has the ability to watch your kid in a game for 10 minutes and get an amazing read on them. Understanding of the game at a very high level (or depth) that I seldom see.    Does not try to sell you something you don't need.  Very upfront and honest.  Tailors his style to the age he is coaching, very age appropriate.  Most coaches only have one style.  Read his bio too.


----------



## chargerfan (Jun 19, 2017)

Isn't this the Presidio discussion page? 

Why are you ragging on middle schools soccer players? Not becoming of a surf coach.


----------



## chargerfan (Jun 19, 2017)

TCD said:


> Geez, @Fact certainly has a long list of coaches that they hate. Apparently they have watched every coach at SD Force and Rebels - that must keep @Fact busy! The only thing I can so far agree with that @Fact has said is that Yari Allnut is a great trainer. I can't speak to his coaching skills, since he's never coached my daughters, but he has trained my younger DD and she really improved in a short time from his training sessions.  I wish she wanted to continue training with him but she is more comfortable working with a female trainer (and since she's never had a female coach I think it's good for her to have at least one female role model in her soccer world).


Most of us have multiple kids in different age groups and have been in the soccer world for awhile so have a good level of familiarity with coaches. I've watched the Ocampos coach at least two dozen games. And when I say Ocampos I mean Ocampos. You always see two or three of them coaching a single game.


----------



## chargerfan (Jun 19, 2017)

TCD said:


> I'm not sure what your point is, @chargerfan but it's super arrogant for *anyone* to say that they are familiar with *every* single coach at a club and to state that "they all suck, except for X".   Honestly, it really makes me doubt their intention and doesn't seem to make them a very reliable source of objective information. Seems like @Fact has a bone to pick with both Rebels and SD Force.


My point was that after seeing a coach coach at least two dozen games you become pretty familiar with their coaching styles and personality. For instance I think we all have formed an opinion on Randy Brown that is pretty spot on. 

It's great that you are happy with force but that is not everyone's cup of tea. It's nothing to be personally offended about.


----------



## chargerfan (Jun 19, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> My point was that after seeing a coach coach at least two dozen games you become pretty familiar with their coaching styles and personality. For instance I think we all have formed an opinion on Randy Brown that is pretty spot on.
> 
> It's great that you are happy with force but that is not everyone's cup of tea. It's nothing to be personally offended about.



If I made the assertion on here Sharks is the best club ever! I'm sure there would be a lot of parents laughing and criticizing my opinion. But who cares because it's about finding a good fit for you so who cares what anyone else thinks.


----------



## Sum41 (Jun 19, 2017)

TCD said:


> I'm not sure what your point is, @chargerfan but it's super arrogant for *anyone* to say that they are familiar with *every* single coach at a club and to state that "they all suck, except for X".   Honestly, it really makes me doubt their intention and doesn't seem to make them a very reliable source of objective information. Seems like @Fact has a bone to pick with both Rebels and SD Force.


You have to wonder why people develop this "bone to pick" with certain clubs?  Did their kid not make the club or only made the "B" team?  Was it about playing time? There is almost always some backstory.

If you have been through the forums on this site and the old site you will see people complaining about the Ocampos, complaining about Duggan and even complaining about Dolinsky but if your DD is playing in SD then you would hope that she is playing for any one of these coaches.


----------



## fantasyfutbol (Jun 19, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> Isn't this the Presidio discussion page?
> 
> Why are you ragging on middle schools soccer players? Not becoming of a surf coach.





Sum41 said:


> You have to wonder why people develop this "bone to pick" with certain clubs?  Did their kid not make the club or only made the "B" team?  Was it about playing time? There is almost always some backstory.
> 
> If you have been through the forums on this site and the old site you will see people complaining about the Ocampos, complaining about Duggan and even complaining about Dolinsky but if your DD is playing in SD then you would hope that she is playing for any one of these coaches.


Seriously! Some people have some serious bones to pick with clubs.  It doesn't take Dr. Phil to realize they feel insecure and the inferiority complex manifests itself with hateful speech to 7 years olds and foul language.  Lashing out is usually a cry for help.  Someone needs a hug.


----------



## Fact (Jun 19, 2017)

TCD said:


> I'm not sure what your point is, @chargerfan but it's super arrogant for *anyone* to say that they are familiar with *every* single coach at a club and to state that "they all suck, except for X".   Honestly, it really makes me doubt their intention and doesn't seem to make them a very reliable source of objective information. Seems like @Fact has a bone to pick with both Rebels and SD Force.


Never said I know ever coach at Force or that I dislike every coach at Force.  I don't like the Ocampo joysticking and @chargerfan is right, generally more than 1 show up to coach a game.  I was not a fan of theirs at Surf either for that reason.  I have no issue with the Currie brothers although I know a lot of people that do. As far as Rebels, if you look at how their teams did before Gabe and look at their teams that Gabe has not left an imprint on in general most suck.  My kids have never tried out for Rebel nor Force and I would not let them unless they had chance to play for Yari so no problem with the clubs, but rather the people starting at the top.  I have multiple kids with an age spread and also grew up playing with and have until recently played with many of these coaches.  So yes I know them, their style and their bs.


----------



## chargerfan (Jun 19, 2017)

Sum41 said:


> You have to wonder why people develop this "bone to pick" with certain clubs?  Did their kid not make the club or only made the "B" team?  Was it about playing time? There is almost always some backstory.
> 
> If you have been through the forums on this site and the old site you will see people complaining about the Ocampos, complaining about Duggan and even complaining about Dolinsky but if your DD is playing in SD then you would hope that she is playing for any one of these coaches.


We are in Del Mar and the only one of those coaches I would be happy with is Duggan. I also wouldn't put force in the same league as surf or Carlsbad DA.


----------



## chargerfan (Jun 19, 2017)

fantasyfutbol said:


> Seriously! Some people have some serious bones to pick with clubs.  It doesn't take Dr. Phil to realize they feel insecure and the inferiority complex manifests itself with hateful speech to 7 years olds and foul language.  Lashing out is usually a cry for help.  Someone needs a hug.


We are at a great club with great coaches that trust their players enough to not need to joystick. We are set. 

Sorry, I'm not a hugger.


----------



## fantasyfutbol (Jun 19, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> We are at a great club with great coaches that trust their players enough to not need to joystick. We are set.
> 
> Sorry, I'm not a hugger.


Congrats! Be happy.  It's just kids soccer.


----------



## chargerfan (Jun 19, 2017)

fantasyfutbol said:


> Congrats! Be happy.  It's just kids soccer.


Yes. We should be able to have a discussion about coaches or clubs we like/dislike without people getting upset. If he doesn't like force, he doesn't like force, who cares. If I had a kid there I would be interested in hearing all opinions. I have heard people criticizing Shannon Mac on here, and other coaches that I do like and I have always wanted to hear both sides. Like @Striker17 said, there's some truth in every parent story.


----------



## chargerfan (Jun 19, 2017)

TCD said:


> When someone says that every single coach (except for one) at a club "sucks" I'm going to call them out for their comment because it's just plain stupid.  Making that type of comment is not a discussion about a coach or club - and that's why I called Fact out on his/her sweeping generalization. To contrast, your opinion about joy sticking was a discussion about a specific coaching style that you have noticed during games and therefore not annoying.


I have more concerns than just the joysticking but I can't make a sweeping comment about the club because I only know the Ocampos. Could be that he knows the club much better than I do.


----------



## chargerfan (Jun 19, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> I have more concerns than just the joysticking but I can't make a sweeping comment about the club because I only know the Ocampos. Could be that he knows the club much better than I do.


Giving him the benefit of the doubt because I can say without a doubt that a club that we left a long time ago sucks. There are plenty of subpar clubs in SD.


----------



## Fact (Jun 19, 2017)

TCD said:


> When someone says that every single coach (except for one) at a club "sucks" I'm going to call them out for their comment because it's just plain stupid.  Making that type of comment is not a discussion about a coach or club - and that's why I called Fact out on his/her sweeping generalization. To contrast, your opinion about joy sticking was a discussion about a specific coaching style that you have noticed during games and therefore not annoying.


Thou protest too much.  Sweeping generalizations about how great a club is, is also stupid and should be called out.  You should go to the club for the coach and getting up in the middle of the night on 3 threads to write Force is awesome is ridiculous.  Especially for a Ulittle parent. I've clarified my opinion now move on unless you can't for some reason????


----------



## Sum41 (Jun 19, 2017)

Fact said:


> Thou protest too much.  Sweeping generalizations about how great a club is, is also stupid and should be called out.  You should go to the club for the coach and getting up in the middle of the night on 3 threads to write Force is awesome is ridiculous.  Especially for a Ulittle parent. I've clarified my opinion now move on unless you can't for some reason????


Pot meet kettle.


----------



## GKDad65 (Jul 10, 2017)

Wooosaah...  Pass the Kool aid and relax.  It's youth soccer for crying out load.


----------

